# TextZeile in einzelne Strings teilen, die mit Komma getrennt sind



## Niksan (25. Apr 2011)

Hi, ich bastle gerade an einem TerminManager herum und muss nun Termine in eine Datei exportieren bzw importieren können. Das exportieren ist mir problemlos gelungen, nur beim importieren habe ich folgendes Problem:

Also ein Termin schaut so aus: 

ID, StartDatum, EndDatum, Titel

z.B: 

1, 05.05.2011 15:15, 05.05.2011 16:15, Erster Termin

Ich lese die ganze Zeile in einen String ein:
BefferedReader input = new BufferedReader (new FileReader (file))
String eineZeile = input.readLine();

So nun muss ich die einzelnen Komponenten trennen, also 

int id = 1;
String start = 05.05.2011 15:15;
String end = 05.05.2011 16:15;
String Title = "Erster Termin";

Also sogesagt die ganze Zeile in Teile zwischen den Kommas aufteilen.

ich weiss jetzt nicht wie ich das am besten machen soll ??

Danke für die Zeit/Hilfe

Grüße Niko


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Apr 2011)

String (Java Platform SE 6)

da gibts einige Methoden
z.B. split könntest du dir mal anschauen


----------



## nrg (25. Apr 2011)

```
eineZeile.split(",");
```

das ist aber nicht gerade ein sehr guter weg. zumindest solltest du beim schreiben aufpassen, dass du strings, die selbst den delimiter enthalten qualifizierst. besser wäre allerdings xml oder serialisierung, am besten natürlich gleich eine datenbank.


----------



## Atze (25. Apr 2011)

Niksan hat gesagt.:


> int id = 1;
> String start = 05.05.2011 15:15;
> String end = 05.05.2011 16:15;
> String Title = "Erster Termin";



das sieht so aus als wolltest du nach dem einlesen die werte wieder (ihren "urprünglichen" oder ähnlichen) objekten zuweisen. dann würd ich vielleicht die serialisierung nutzen. so kannst du ganz objekte persistent speichern und beim einlesen auch wieder objekte erzeugen, ohne den umweg mit den strings, dem teilen und dem späteren zuordnen zu gehen


----------



## Niksan (25. Apr 2011)

Sowit hats jetzt gekpallt mir tem split, habs gelesen, bin aber dann immer auf diese Pattern gestoßen und da hab ich nichts mehr geblickt... aber mit dem eineZeile.split(","); funktionierts soweit.

Und ja ich will dann wieder aud der ausgelesenen textdatei eine Termin Objekt erstellen. Also Datenbank oder xml brauche ich nicht bzw. soweit bin ich noch nicht mit dem Stoff, ist gerade mal eine Praktikumsaufgabe 2tes Simester Java.

Und serialisierung weiss ich nicht so recht wie es funltioniert bzw. noch nie benutzt, müsste ich mir dann anschauen, falls die Professorin das so mit den Strings nicht haben will oder Probleme entstehen ...

Danke für die Hilfe


----------

